# A tribute to the Bhagavad Gita (and related works)



## Thorondor_ (Jul 20, 2005)

Please read before you post!

I have started this thread as a tribute, an homage - out of admiration for this great book and I also invite others, who read it and like it, to share the positive impact this work had on their knowledge and on their personal, emotional development. Considering this, _should your position towards the book be incongruent with the purpose of this thread, then you should not post at all here._


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: A tribute to the Bhagavad Gita*

Okay, okay, I admit that I haven't read it, though I now the philosophy and principles and have heard it in the original Sanskrit form. I also have the same feeling towards the Bhagavad Gita, being the Holy Book of the faith I have been following since birth. 
By the way, I think this is the first time we have actually _agreed_ in something.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: A tribute to the Bhagavad Gita*

Well put. That's true. But just a warning, you're moving too much towards religious matters. You never know, an evil mod might just come and destroy this thread.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: A tribute to the Bhagavad Gita*



ingolmo said:


> Well put. That's true. But just a warning, you're moving too much towards religious matters. You never know, an evil mod might just come and destroy this thread.


It is being watched


----------



## Kementari (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: A tribute to the Bhagavad Gita*

I have been away for days (summer job) or i would have gotten to this thread sooner.

I think it would contradict the whole message of the book itself if we were to start a violent theological arguement here. 

Are you refering to Sattva, Rajas and Tamas, Thor? I agree that human nature is partly due to habit and inborn instinct based on our early exsistance as animals fighting for survival, and that if we (with our continually expanding minds) understand that alot of our actions are useless we can be free from the bonds of those actions (though as a student of the Gita I find it very difficult to keep this in mind at all times and i naturally will often stray from the right path at the heat of the moment). However I dont think all humanity will ever be free. If you read my sig "the best prophet of the future is the past" and people will always be subject human nature no matter how much our society evolves over time

I was wondering what translation of the book everyone is familiar with. My copy by Juan Mascaro is I think the most artistic version and I find it more poetic than any other version that i have looked at


----------

